# Upland Game Proposals



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

All of the talk lately has been around the deer unit changes, but did you notice the recommendations for upland game for the next three years have also been published?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... -05-02.pdf

The big things that caught my attention were:

- 1 day youth hunt for chukar, huns, pheasant and quail a week or two before the regular season opens. (I guess that's OK as far as I'm concerned.)
- Forest grouse season opens on September 1. (Sweet! Now I can hunt during my Labor Day camping trip.)
- Quail season extended statewide until December 31. (That's pretty cool. I know of a couple of spots I'll be able to hunt longer now.)
- Turkey hunt will still have an LE season for the next three years. (I expected them to phase it out sooner than that and go to straight over-the-counter. But, I guess that's a good thing since I still have 4 or 5 points I'm hoping to cash in on.)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

These are all wonderful proposals, and most will benefit everyone. The main theme here: enhance opportunity for everyone…not restrict it.

A lot of hard work behind the scenes went into these proposals, and it’s wonderful that the Division is listening. Bring them scientifically backed docs and ideas...and they are all for it. As it should be.

I'm torn on the LE hunts though; I like 'em for personal, selfish reasons (nice to be out there alone on a turkey hunt.)

Also you can thank yours truly for the extended Ptarmigan hunt, if it happens. Why you ask? So crazy upland hunters can harvest a pure white (or nearly so) bird; a trophy of a life time…if you can get there. So if I perish in the high uintas next late October, you’ll know what shenanigans I was up to.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

I like all the proposals especially moving the forest grouse dates up, and would love to see an extended Ptarmigan season (although I've yet to go after them). When will we know if they are approved?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't like the idea of moving the grouse hunt to Sept 1. I have hunted ruffed Grouse in ID that early and they are very young most still have lots of pin feathers and some late hatchers are the size of quail. It is better to let them wait and mature a little as it is now in my opinion. Better for the hunter but for the birds they work better for dogs and have a better chance to escape. Of course I know I can wait and hunt them later if I want.... The rest of the proposals are fine. .02


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

What? You didn't notice that most of the possession limits when up also! 

I am not coming to look for you Zim if you get stuck in the Uintas trying to get a white bird.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the proposals as well! Especially the grouse hunt being moved up. I have always wanted to be able to hunt them on Labor day weekend when we are out camping, or at the cabin. The other thing I like about it, is it will help to spread out hunters a bit more, with the dove, pigeon, and grouse hunts all starting on the same day, and possibly mid-week. Sure, some guys may choose to chase them all on the opener, but it will spread everyone out that much more, which is one of the biggest gripes most hunters have (overcrowding on the opener).


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Bret said:


> I don't like the idea of moving the grouse hunt to Sept 1. I have hunted ruffed Grouse in ID that early and they are very young most still have lots of pin feathers and some late hatchers are the size of quail. It is better to let them wait and mature a little as it is now in my opinion. Better for the hunter but for the birds they work better for dogs and have a better chance to escape. Of course I know I can wait and hunt them later if I want.... The rest of the proposals are fine. .02


Those are great points, and rest assured those thoughts and many others were discussed at length.

The general consensus was

A) Most wanted continuity in upland game start dates/rules. This early opening of the grouse date offered that.

and

B) Most other states are doing it without any ill effects to the populations; biologically it made sense.

So why do you ask, that we want a later start date for chuks...they're small in Sep too, right? The difference, from a biological standpoint, is that Chukar chicks are concentrated around water sources, and thus making excessive harvest very easy in early September.

Grouse chicks, while agreeably still equally vulnerable/young, are generally more spread out and less concentrated, thus no increase in harvest. Plus, as mentioned by opening the start dates of several species on Sep 1st (like WY, ID, & MT do) harvest is spread throughout the varying species and thus, theoretically, harvest is reduced further. It's a win/win.

Anybody interested in such items aught to come to the next Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation meeting. It's an important one, the State of the Foundation meeting, and all are invited to attend, member or not. It's a great time to let your ideas be heard and see what really goes on at the UCWF.

It will be May 18th at the sandy library, at 6:30pm. plenty will be carpoolling from up north. PM if most details are wanted.

CJ


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

GCKid said:


> What? You didn't notice that most of the possession limits when up also!
> 
> I am not coming to look for you Zim if you get stuck in the Uintas trying to get a white bird.


Its all good! I heard wyogoob is a legend in those parts...he'll know where to find my frozen carcass come spring!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I talked to the then Upland Game guy at the DWR more than 25 years ago about opening the grouse season earlier, so we could take them with a bow during the archery seasons. I think his first name was Jay, and am pretty sure when he left Dean Mitchell took his place. Anyway, he wasn't in favor because the juveniles weren't mature enough. Nice to know we can take them legally now. Sometimes those blues just beg for a blunt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

blunts are illegal to have in your posession while hunting big game with a bow..... :O•-:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Zim..... The meeting in Sandy, is that the library just off 1300 E and about 9800 So ?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup, about 1300 south and Sego lily drive...give or take.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Yup, about 1300 south and Sego lily drive...give or take.


1300 South?

See, I just know you are going to get lost in the Uintas.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

My bad! 1300 East!


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you need one of these before you go chasing your white birds. 
http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=101


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

As long as they are hanging around 1300 So Uinta lane he is golden !


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> blunts are illegal to have in your posession while hunting big game with a bow..... :O•-:


That's silly. Can you please show me that in the Proclamation?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

do what you want, unlike you im not going to tell you what to do or what i think is best, just dont get caught with them while hunting deer or elk.... i dont know where it states it in the proc, but i had 2 DWR officers take all the blunts in my posession and write me a written warning 2 years ago on the archery hunt. ive had many other tell me its illegal to pack a blunt with you wil archery hunting for big game. i dont know what their views are on judo points, but steel and rubber blunts are are a no go in this state.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I think they do that because some guys like to blunt does for practice, not knowing they can kill a doe with one. I use cedar arrows I make myself, and my blunt tips are .357 magnum cases. I don't hunt deer, just elk, so if I shoot at a cow, it will be with a Zwickey. I doubt any CO will fault me for carrying a blunt or two for grouse. If they do, I'll tell them that neither the Proclamation for 2010 nor 2011 says anything about blunts in possession.


----------

